# New adventure "Hallelujah Mountains" [13g]



## neverwander (Aug 6, 2011)

Super excited to see how this turns out!


----------



## Hetzer (Sep 23, 2012)

Whoa those are some super-cool stones, great inspirational idea too!


----------



## danarl (May 13, 2015)

Good luck,
What is the stones name?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Will be following along

Great idea so far


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

This will be amazing if you pull it off

You should do a frosted white/light blue background or something to simulate the distant sky.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.



danarl said:


> Good luck,
> What is the stones name?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stones are Glimmer wood rock.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

I am not satisfied how the stons cracked. But manage to do something with them. Still working on details. Hope i can fix it with the moss:


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

In the back corners i have space for some stems. Maybe i plant some fine leaf Rotala.


----------



## arunawick (Apr 2, 2015)

Woow


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I love what your doing with this scape. The layout so far seems really great and we planned out. My only suggestion is to remove some of the stones to create some open area in the front like in the picture.


----------



## noseprint (Jun 29, 2015)

Incredible


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

.............................................................
Can't wait for this to fill out



philipraposo1982 said:


> I love what your doing with this scape. The layout so far seems really great and we planned out. My only suggestion is to remove some of the stones to create some open area in the front like in the picture.


I agree! A little piece of lawn in front would be nice IMO


----------



## Goomie (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh wow, that's some awesome scaping. *not jealous*

I can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Great looking scape and a great idea to start off with. 
Will be following this build thread as well.


----------



## fishophile (Feb 6, 2012)

It's amazing how well you have copied your inspiration. I'm excited to see this progress.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks all! 



philipraposo1982 said:


> I love what your doing with this scape. The layout so far seems really great and we planned out. My only suggestion is to remove some of the stones to create some open area in the front like in the picture.


Thanks for suggestion. Stones in front will be covered by Fissidens. :wink:


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Plan of planting - Fine-leaved Fissidens sp. 'Dwarf' going to center-back, and biger fissidens sp. will be planted in front:


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

I was honestly a bit skeptical when I saw your choice of stone, but the layout you came up with blew me away. Beautiful stuff. Subscribed! :thumbsup:


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Made some changes... White sand replaced with beige one, and fixed right side a little bit:










Better?


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Amazing dude, can't wait to see it with some moss on the peaks and filled with water.

What's the best strategy for filtration placement in a tank like this where the hardscape takes up most of the room?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks dude  I belive canister filter is the best choice... HOB can be good aswell (for smaller tanks). In my case, i'll be using Dennerle scapers flow: http://dennerle.com/de/produkte/aquaristik/aquascaping/filterung/scapers-flow
It is combination of HOB and canister. Placement will be like this:


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Very cool, I love it bro. This inspired me to setup another tank.


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

right on, great progress


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

*Planting - 3D painting*

Needed stuff:











Fissidens (about 30ml) and water (about 100ml) blended with blender:











As i need less mixture i filtrated it over coffee filter bag:




















In blended Fissidens i put 30ml of RO water and one tsp of Acidofil - Acidofil is yoghurt with Lactobacillus acidophilus bacteria whic is good to prevent fungus:











With that mixture i paint stones on desired spots:




















And when i finished i cover the tank with transparent foil










Now i have to wait a new growth to appear, and for a 2-3 weeks iam planning to flood it.
Also i am planning to spray it with RO water at least once a day.


----------



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

Tank looks awesome! I'm excited to see what it looks like filled


----------



## Yuuki_Akitsuki (Jan 15, 2015)

That is stunning. 

Very good job, keep it up.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

oh wow this scape is awesome! I hope the dsm works well - this will be amazing


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Flooded! Earlier than expected, but no harm. 99,9% of Fissidens stayed on the rocks. There was some fat from the yoghurt on the surface, but easly removed with paper towels. I am not planning to run filter yet, as i don't know if the Fissidens ancored by their rhizoides. When i notice a new growth then i will turn on the filter. CO2 running normaly.


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

No FTS :surprise:


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Here it is:


----------



## Hunter73 (Sep 2, 2015)

Looks great so far! Very impressive.


----------



## Beelzebubbles (Feb 14, 2014)

This is. Going to be amazing. Following along.


----------



## nbr1rodeoclown (Feb 6, 2015)

bruh. epic.


----------



## Mick604 (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow! That's awesome! Does that rock effect the PH at all?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks all! :x



Mick604 said:


> Wow! That's awesome! Does that rock effect the PH at all?


I don't know yet. It is some mixture of quartz i think (as the name suggest, it has glimmery particles on the surface).
On this page they said: Characteristics - Gives little calcium
S 041 /Glimmer Wood Rock | aquadeco
But if i don't have problems with seiryu stones, i don't expect with this one as well


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't like the empty space on the left background so i decide to put stones there. As i don't have so oblong pieces i have glued barbecue sticks on the stones and stick them to the substrate. Sticks wont be visible as there goes Rotala, only peaks will be visible.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

*Finished*



shaman. said:


> Here it is:


I don't see any plants. This setup does not seem to need any light or substrate to maintain it. Is this finished? You have a nice light and in the beginning I saw substrate for plants.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Not finished. Just planted Rotala sp. Wayanad and boschii in the background. As i don't have enough for a start, i put Guppy grass as floating plant to absorb nutrients from the Aquasoil.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

shaman. said:


> Not finished. Just planted Rotala sp. Wayanad and boschii in the background. As i don't have enough for a start, i put Guppy grass as floating plant to absorb nutrients from the Aquasoil.


I don't see those plants. 

To me you just have a splendid rock garden. I don't even see room for plants.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

You should read the thread from the start if you didn't. It is supposed to be rock garden. Rocks are covered with 3 types of Fissidens. It is not instant, needs time to grow.  There is plenty space for stems, take a look this:










By the way filter started, no blow-off Fissidens


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

shaman. said:


> You should read the thread from the start if you didn't. It is supposed to be rock garden.


I understand you have achieved your goal of making this a rock garden. It is a fantastic rock garden. I just don't understand why you used that expensive plant substrate and bought a plant light for a rock garden. The stem plants can grow in sand and with a T8 light.

My point is this is a hobby that you spend on forever so you need to find ways to do things cheaper. I stopped keeping track after spending $500 on 2 20g tanks


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

You are right, but i have more than 10 aquariums running, and all this i had from before. I bought only rocks. 
I have instaled Chihiros Doctor Mini:


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hilde said:


> I understand you have achieved your goal of making this a rock garden. It is a fantastic rock garden. I just don't understand why you used that expensive plant substrate and bought a plant light for a rock garden. The stem plants can grow in sand and with a T8 light.
> 
> My point is this is a hobby that you spend on forever so you need to find ways to do things cheaper. I stopped keeping track after spending $500 on 2 20g tanks


You also don't know what his budget may be. While 500 on 2 20s may be a lot for you it doesn't mean it is for him. He may go from fixing his tanks up to driving his ferrari


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

High CO2 levels ~ 40-50 ppm. Added 10ml of Seachem Stability


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

wlevine09 said:


> You also don't know what his budget may be. While 500 on 2 20s may be a lot for you it doesn't mean it is for him. He may go from fixing his tanks up to driving his ferrari


True True. 

Just I have been raised to pinch penny's even you have money. Especially if you have children. I wonder if this guy has children?


----------



## Aqua Hero (May 8, 2015)

youre tank looks awesome man. cant wait to see the final product. this has now given me a bit more inspiration for my new aquascape im doing tomorrow


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Hilde said:


> True True.
> 
> Just I have been raised to pinch penny's even you have money. Especially if you have children. I wonder if this guy has children?


I don't. To be clear, i am not a profligate... I just want to invest in the best products from the start, to have less problems later. I know when i started this hobby, there wasn't quality products on the market, and it was problem to have nice healthy plants. “I am not rich enough to buy cheap things”


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

*Bucepops*

Buces glued to the sticks with super glue:










And the stucked to the substrate between the stones:










This one is blue/purple, i think it is different sp. maybe Kir Royale:


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

This is pretty awesome. Cant wait to see it completed and filled out with some plant life.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Another plant that i am planning to plant - The smallest Crypt on the world, Cryptocoryne parva 'Mini' :icon_cool


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2015)

This setup is gorgeous can't wait to see the final setup


----------



## GrantF (Jan 5, 2015)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Love this setup!


----------



## jblah (Aug 3, 2015)

where did you get all that wood and how much did that cost! That looks awesome!


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks fantastic! I really like the stick idea. I guess it helps so you don't get glue on your rocks. And the mini parva would look awesome in a bunch. I wish I had some.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

OP

Awesome tank!

I say you coat all the rocks with gold leaf...


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

shaman. said:


> “I am not rich enough to buy cheap things”


Agree, often enough you end up spending more money buying inexpensive items, or when you "make do". Then later on you end up replacing it. Understandably sometimes the budget doesn't allow the purchase of the "good stuff". In the long run though, if you can start with "the good stuff" it ends up costing less.

Ha ha, almost forgot, nice scape.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Love the stick idea


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks forte comments!



jblah said:


> where did you get all that wood and how much did that cost! That looks awesome!


Not wood but stones.  I get them from Austria, 5Euro/kg bought 18kg, used about 15kg



DaveFish said:


> I guess it helps so you don't get glue on your rocks.


Yes, and it was easier to work out of the water.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Good news! Fissidens started to grow out, mainly fox... Dwarf only on higher positions where is the strongest light.

This is fox:


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

It's not often that a rock arrangement practically takes my breath away as this does. What a wonderful eye for detail! Personally I'd have gone for white sand throughout, which I think would have worked very well still to achieve the intended path effect. And anything worth doing is worth doing beautifully.  Might an arrangement such as this work with frosted mirror on the back to add a feel of extended depth?


----------



## PassengerTN (Sep 30, 2015)

Beautiful bro!


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

What kind of livestock are you planning on putting in here?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks guys! 



Mxx said:


> Might an arrangement such as this work with frosted mirror on the back to add a feel of extended depth?


Thanks for the idea, but i am afraid it will look to artificial. I was thinking to put sky blue background.



wlevine09 said:


> What kind of livestock are you planning on putting in here?


RCS and Clithion corona snails are already in, and for fish in plan are Boraras urophthalmoides 20-25 pcs, and one Otocinclus.


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

shaman. said:


> RCS and Clithion corona snails are already in, and for fish in plan are Boraras urophthalmoides 20-25 pcs, and one Otocinclus.


Wont the oto get lonely?

Also What kind of aquasoil did you use?


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

This tank is a piece of art. I say BRAVO!


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

Fts fts fts!!!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

wlevine09 said:


> Wont the oto get lonely?
> 
> Also What kind of aquasoil did you use?


Better lonely than hungry.  OK 2 going in as i have brown algae, enough for both 
Soil is ADA Amazonia. FTS going when it grown a bit, it is still the same.


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

shaman. said:


> Better lonely than hungry.  OK 2 going in as i have brown algae, enough for both
> Soil is ADA Amazonia. FTS going when it grown a bit, it is still the same.


How did you put fish in so soon after the soil, my aquasoil leached so much ammonia


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Soil was cycled during the Dry start method and i have cycled filter from previous layout.  Everything ok so far


----------



## cosmic_shaman (Oct 2, 2015)

WOW! At first I wasn't sold; I thought the idea was great, but wasn't sure about how it would look. In my opinion (though it matters very little), it's a spot-on job. 
Nothing like I've ever seen.

Look forward to more updates! Subscribed.


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

shaman. said:


> Soil was cycled during the Dry start method and i have cycled filter from previous layout.  Everything ok so far


I'm so jealous, I am currently cycling my amazonia and its killing me. I have a diatom bloom that is covering everything and I cant introduce anything to eat it.


----------



## r45t4m4n (Feb 12, 2014)

shaman. said:


> Another plant that i am planning to plant - The smallest Crypt on the world, Cryptocoryne parva 'Mini' :icon_cool


Looks like emersed parva. I had some normal parva that I put in my emersed tank and it looks like that now.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Currrent situation - Almost all diatoms cleared by Otos, left only some GDA and GSA, hope the snails will take care for it.


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

I hate everything about this. ..mainly the part where it is amazing


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Everything going fine with this tank.... Little algae, but slowly going away. This Fissidens sp. 'Dwarf' is so tiny that from the distance it looks like an algaes.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Update!


----------



## co2art (May 28, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice scale. It's just fun to look at.


----------



## TheGreenWizard (Jan 19, 2015)

Hot damn! This is an awesome scape!!!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Bainreese (Oct 2, 2015)

Beautiful! What are you using on the top of the tank there? Is that some kind of reflector?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Piece of plastic board, white from inner side. So yes, act as reflector.


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

Absolutely insane tank. The moss looks phenomenal on the rock face. This is a personal favorite of mine for sure!


----------



## ohheywhatsuphello (Sep 22, 2015)

Coolest tank i've seen so far


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Wow seriously? Fml your tank is absolutely stunning

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Bravo! Very nice tank.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks all!


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Is that pearling or just co2 bubbles sticking? Or was it a water change?

If its pearling, how much co2 are you injecting?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

It is from Chihiros doctor (Oxygen).


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ah ic, cool picture. Happy looking shrimp


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

looking awesome!! Do you have to trim the moss a lot to keep it so low?


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Absolute stunning,make a couple of pictures and enter a scaping contest,that's a winner for shure,great job.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

DaveFish said:


> looking awesome!! Do you have to trim the moss a lot to keep it so low?


No, still didn't trim it. It is naturaly small moss especially Fissidens sp. 'Dwarf'.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

One with bluish background:


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

It would appear that you have mastered perspective. Awesome work!


----------



## plantetra (May 17, 2014)

Thats amazing.


----------



## JessyPR (Nov 13, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Curt_914 (Oct 6, 2007)

All i can say is wow... this is beautiful. I am very envious.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Trimmed some Fissidens fox, put 10 Boraras maculata. Planning to add 30 more. Current situation:


----------



## stevieo (Mar 16, 2010)

Great looking tank @shaman.


----------



## pirayaman (Mar 30, 2008)

Its really amazing. Nice work


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Last trimming before the final photo:


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow, this is really amazing! Great work!


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Amazing!!

But I have no clue how you keep it algae free. I would think that bba would be all over those rocks.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks!




philipraposo1982 said:


> Amazing!!
> 
> But I have no clue how you keep it algae free. I would think that bba would be all over those rocks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


It is all about maintenance - Weekly water change 50%, and also important Constant CO2 levels with no fluctuations (I keep it on 30-35 ppm) :wink2:


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

What's your fish load like for this tank, I feel like that plays a big roll too. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, not many fishes - 8 Rasbora maculata (in plan is to ad 20-30 more), 2 Otocinclus, 15-20 RCS, and many Leopard ramshorn snails (very usefull, keep rocks and glas clean).


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

Can you post larger photos?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Here you go. Put in 30 Boraras brigittae (supplier had no maculata) Only need them to shoal them some how... Scaring them do not work


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow very very nice! 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Wicked scape!


----------



## FischAutoTechGarten (Jul 11, 2003)

Breathtaking.


----------



## abrooks12376 (Nov 5, 2015)

Sahhhweeeeeet


----------



## albinooscar (Jan 25, 2005)

I think we're due for an update!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Final photo after IAPLC 2016 announcement.


----------



## Joachimbates (Dec 10, 2015)

shaman. said:


> Here you go. Put in 30 Boraras brigittae (supplier had no maculata) Only need them to shoal them some how... Scaring them do not work


Awesome stuff! 

What's planted at the back left? It's grassy looking? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

There is Rotala 'Wayanad' R. boschii and Ludwigia arcuata.


----------



## Joachimbates (Dec 10, 2015)

shaman. said:


> There is Rotala 'Wayanad' R. boschii and Ludwigia arcuata.


That small bright patch of green? It looks like low growers? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

That's Rotala 'Wayanad'. Small Rotala species.


----------



## Joachimbates (Dec 10, 2015)

shaman. said:


> *Bucepops*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last Q. What Buce is that that you planted? Could I get similar growing results with Buce sp Melawi? In South Africa that is literally all I can get [emoji24]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

That's Catherineae Green Purple. Hope you can, try it.


----------



## Joachimbates (Dec 10, 2015)

shaman. said:


> That's Catherineae Green Purple. Hope you can, try it.



Keep up the good work! You've helped me realize a lot of the greatest nano plants! 

I'll wait till I one day hit overseas to buy some [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chibils (Nov 18, 2007)

This is one of the most incredible aquascapes I've ever seen. Wonderful restraint on the plant choices and placements. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwagumist (Jan 4, 2016)

HOLY FREAKIN' CRAP. THIS TANK IS THE ESSENCE OF AWESOME. :eek5:


----------



## Iwagumist (Jan 4, 2016)

shaman. said:


> Here you go. Put in 30 Boraras brigittae (supplier had no maculata) Only need them to shoal them some how... Scaring them do not work


I hate to be a party pooper, but are you sure it is humane to keep that many fish in that size tank? I have both Boraras brigittae and Boraras maculatus, but never at such a huge stocking level. I actually posted a similar question in you other journal: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/22-planted-nano-tanks/994282-gondwana-[2-5-gal].html. I know they only get about half an inch each, and that doesn't go too far over the VERY loose rule of one inch per gallon, and as long as they are happy, so am I (and you of course :grin2. They probably will be even be happier in such a huge group... as long as they aren't cramped.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

This is nothing compared to my 2.5 gal.  This is 50 liters and that is plenty of space. As long as i am changing the water every week 50% they will be fine. So far no problems.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Outstanding work of art!


----------



## Iwagumist (Jan 4, 2016)

shaman. said:


> This is nothing compared to my 2.5 gal.  This is 50 liters and that is plenty of space. As long as i am changing the water every week 50% they will be fine. So far no problems.


Alrighty! Thanks for sharing this tank, it has been really inspiring :grin2:!


----------



## thejoe (May 23, 2013)

World class.


----------



## Akaliman (Jul 28, 2014)

shaman. said:


> You are right, but i have more than 10 aquariums running, and all this i had from before. I bought only rocks.
> I have instaled Chihiros Doctor Mini:


does the chihiros really work?


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

Are you going to submit your work to IAPLC 2016? 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Akaliman said:


> does the chihiros really work?


Seems it does. Been pull it out as plants needed more space and in a few days hair algae starting to appear. Lately i put it back and algae stops spreading. Now almost all gone. :nerd:




mysticalnet said:


> Are you going to submit your work to IAPLC 2016?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk



Yes! :wink2:


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

OK, i can post this as it is not the final photo.


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

The red on the fishes is such a nice contrast to your scape.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow, can't believe this is only 13 gallons! If there's anything that I can criticize, I'd say that I'd like to see more of the hardscape. Otherwise, this is amazing and I'm a huge fan of it. Great work!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

beautiful. congrats on your ranking. I love the yogurt technique. delicious.


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats! Very nice scape!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

final photo looks great! nice work as always!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tomatoandegg (Nov 8, 2016)

Congrats on your well deserved placing. This tank inspired me to get into the hobby.

Im going to dsm my moss like you did here, just wondering hour many hours of light do i need to give them each day? 

Once water is added does the light amount change?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

GRATZ ON UR RANKING


Bump: sorry caps lock!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks! :wink2:



Tomatoandegg said:


> Congrats on your well deserved placing. This tank inspired me to get into the hobby.
> 
> Im going to dsm my moss like you did here, just wondering hour many hours of light do i need to give them each day?
> 
> Once water is added does the light amount change?


7-8 h is enough. I usually start with 5-6h photo period and increasing it for 15 min weekly next 4-6 weeks. This tank has 7h max. photo period as the light is quite strong - 70W LED
I have not praised ... I won the EAPLC in nano category with this tank!


----------



## Tomatoandegg (Nov 8, 2016)

excellent work! When are you starting your next journal i can't wait to see what is next! i hope its a big tank 

so i painted my moss put clingwrap on top. it's been 12 hours, hardly any condensation yet. hope it doesn't all dry out.

i filled 1/2 inch of water at substrate level at the bottom of the tank, misting once a day enough?

i'm using 2 Chihiros A-Series 120cm A1201, it's 65W, its got 5 power levels, i've put it on level 4. no idea if thats too high or low!


----------

